# Maltese Service Dog denied on flight



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw this on the news last night. I'm not sure what kind of service dog Ms. Chenoweth's Maltese is, but she is sure a cutie.

Kristin Chenoweth plane trip ‘from ****’: claims ‘abuse’ over service dog - NYPOST.com

I also found that Kristin has a charity named for her dog, Maddie. There are some cute things on her site.

Maddie's Corner

Although I didn't get to see her in "Wicked" I listen to it all the time!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the links!

Kristin Chenowith is my daughters' role model (they are currently Musical Theatre majors in college and petite sopranos like Kristen Chenowith, hence why she's their role model, she makes being a little performer cool!). We've seen Wicked 3 times but not with her starring, though we have listened to the Wicked CD with her on it so much that we have worn out two of them and are on our 3rd!



I wonder whether she would like to be a SM member?! Probably wouldn't have time to be here much ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I did get to see Kristen in Wicked as well as Adina Menzel -- very lucky me. I've always read about Kristen and her dog Maddie and she did start a non profit and is extremely active in pet rights. When I used to tweet, I was a follower of hers but I think it's her asst who handles most of it. She has a real passion for dogs and her Maltese looks adorable. Didn't know she was a service dog but do know that Kristen was hit in the head with a prop when she was taping a show several months ago and it was serious enough to cause a concussion so maybe that's why. American Airlines is so rude to everyone!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's weird since I was able to take my two Malts with me on the plane, just paid the pet cabin fee of $125. They weren't service dogs,I was allowed up to two dogs in cabin,especially if I called and made their reservations ahead of time... They were really polite..
I was told to keep them in the carrier but if the passengers didn't mind or flight attendants, I could have them out, but on leash and in my seat. Everyone loved it and wanted to pet them.Only one flight where I was next to a grouchy old businessman, who didn't like dogs ,so I didn't even bother to take them out,luckily it was only and hour flight...
Maybe she didn't have her fluff in a carrier? Something odd about this story.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually I have had much worse flights w/Delta than American! But then Lisi isn't a service dog---except that we service her. :HistericalSmiley:

I hope she really needs a service dog and isn't simply abusing the system! I have to admit that I am "angered" by certain people taking advantage of the "service dog" badge, just so they can fly w/their dogs on their laps. Please understand that I am not bothered by those with valid needs---it is just sometimes difficult to be objective when my pup is howling below in it's bag because it can't stand to be confined. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cabin Policies
*

You can bring one carrier per passenger, with a maximum of two pets of the same species in each carrier. The carrier counts as one of your carry-on bags. Your pet must be weaned and at least 8 weeks of age, since you cannot remove your pet from its carrier while it is on the plane. Only five pet carriers are allowed in the general cabin and two in the first class cabin. Book your pet's travel as far in advance as possible or your flight's cabin allowance may fill up and you'll be forced to send your pet as baggage.


*Carriers*

For in-cabin travel, the pet carrier can be a maximum of 19 inches long, 13 inches wide and 9 inches high. It can weigh only 20 pounds or less with your pet in it. If you're sending your pet as baggage, the kennel must be made of rigid material, like hard plastic, and can be a maximum of 40 inches long, 27 inches wide and 30 inches high. The maximum weight allowed is 100 pounds with your pet inside. Whatever your carrier size, your pet must be allowed to stand and turn, and the kennel must be leak-proof. On flights on MD-80s aircraft, however, kennels must fit through the cargo door in an upright position.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, these policies are not valid for "service" dogs. Maybe I missed something here.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if she abused the service dog system too... She didn't need her dog to be declared a service dog to be in cabin with her...
Like I said they were wonderful to me, except for one flight. I did have a problem with a nasty male flight attendant who said my carry on was too big, I told him it passed on all my previous American Airlines flights and it passed just before I boarded...He got huffy with me and a couple guys from a rock band traveling too.. Same flight as the grouchy businessman, who took my isle seat and would't give it up, because he was "squished" in his seat and the seatbelt extension wasn't long enough..guy was huge..needed two seats, he has half way in my seat,thankfully it was less than an hour flight....
I like the fact they have the largest underseat storage for dog carriers... not that they stay underseat long... and no one allows two small fluffs in a carrier other than American...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle, these policies are not valid for "service" dogs. Maybe I missed something here.


I saw an article about this a while ago and she didn't say in that article that her dog was a service dog. They just said that she didn't have the correct paperwork to bring the dog onboard. She paid the cabin fee.... a small dog doesn't have to be a service dog to be in the cabin, she should have been fine imo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Actually I have had much worse flights w/Delta than American! But then Lisi isn't a service dog---except that we service her. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I hope she really needs a service dog and isn't simply abusing the system! I have to admit that I am "angered" by certain people taking advantage of the "service dog" badge, just so they can fly w/their dogs on their laps. Please understand that I am not bothered by those with valid needs---it is just sometimes difficult to be objective when my pup is howling below in it's bag because it can't stand to be confined. :smilie_tischkante:


I feel the same way. It really irritates me when people abuse the system. Those that really need it suffer from that. I'm thinking she may well have not had her in the carrier - you normally would not have a service dog in a carrier so that was probably the issue. I know that she was really hurt in that accident and couldn't work and was probably freaked out so it might well be that Maddie is a service dog for her. She seemed to be a very ethical person when I've seen her on tv shows. Not really a star type who might pull that.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I did get to see Kristen in Wicked as well as Adina Menzel -- very lucky me.


I'm super jealous! I've seen clips on YouTube and thought she was the perfect Glinda...and it's takes a GLENDA to know a good GLINDA!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm super jealous! I've seen clips on YouTube and thought she was the perfect Glinda...and it's takes a GLENDA to know a good GLINDA!


They were both off the charts!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I'm wondering if she abused the service dog system too... She didn't need her dog to be declared a service dog to be in cabin with her...
> Like I said they were wonderful to me, except for one flight. I did have a problem with a nasty male flight attendant who said my carry on was too big, I told him it passed on all my previous American Airlines flights and it passed just before I boarded...He got huffy with me and a couple guys from a rock band traveling too.. Same flight as the grouchy businessman, who took my isle seat and would't give it up, because he was "squished" in his seat and the seatbelt extension wasn't long enough..guy was huge..needed two seats, he has half way in my seat,thankfully it was less than an hour flight....
> I like the fact they have the largest underseat storage for dog carriers... not that they stay underseat long... and no one allows two small fluffs in a carrier other than American...


I have flown both United/Lufthansa & Delta w/2 dogs in the same bag---no problems---well except for Lisi who specializes in "on flight entertainment" making most any trip a problem. :smpullhair::smpullhair::brownbag::brownbag:::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Some states require you to have vaccination certificates or certs of health,maybe she didn't have those. I know when I booked my flight and booked the fluffs reservations,I had paperwork for myself and for them. They actually have their own boarding pass printout. Maybe she didn't do it far enough in advance or whoever did the reservation didn't print it our too.
I was told when I did mine,which I called in, instead of doing them online to make sure, they told me I had to have the print out showing the reservation for dog sin cabin or I might not be able to have them in cabin. They were specific about it and told me I needed it...

I know I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I've flown with Gus multiple times... he is still certified to fly with me if I ever need to travel (pray I don't...it's painful)....

I had no issues with flying with him. But I had the paperwork.

I do hope she has a legitimate registered service animal. And I hope that she did have the proper paperwork.

I needed Gus's ID, my letter from my doctor stating I had a disability requiring the use of a service animal.

You can have a pet that is an ESA. To fly with an ESA (emotional Support animal) you need a letter from a certified psychotherapist. ESA's fly on your lap or seated just like a SD.

You also need vet records stating the dog is up to date on vaccinations and healthy.

But what caught me as odd is they said they are refunding her the $125 pet fee?? But as a service animal or ESA, they fly FREE. There is no charge.

In fact, it is illegal to charge for a service animal.

So that seems odd to me.

I too hope she is a legitimate service animal... small service dogs are wonderful...but they get challenged the most because people think they are just pets that owners just want to carry around.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I just saw a "tweet" from Kristin Chenoweth stating Maddie is an Emotional Support Animal, not a Service Dog.

So hoping she had the proper letters and paperwork.

ESA's don't have the same rights as Service animals in public places outside of flights. But to get on a flight with an ESA you do need the proper letters.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read where there are restrictions of ESA's, as SA can go anywhere. 

Still she should have been allowed to take her on the flight if she paid the $125.00. Wonder if she was carrying her without a carrier? 
A main airport would have had a place to buy a regulation pet carrier,I've seen them for sale in airport shops.She could have gotten one...

I know a couple people who have ESAs and they really do need them for emotional stability with severe and crippling anxiety attacks.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Part of the problem with service dog abuse is the doctors. I mentioned to one of my many doctors that Louie helps me feel better when my illness gets bad and he wrote not only my prescriptions, he also wrote on a prescription paper that Louie is a service dog without me even asking for it. I hadn't even thought about it since I've always assumed service dogs were mostly for blind people. I know there are some that help other disabilities but other than on TV I've only seen the ones for blind people. I've never used the service dog paper for anything and really can't see where I'd need it since I almost never fly.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Can I ask what is ESA is and what it entails? I had a lady come to one of my computer classes (I work in a public library) with a toy poodle in a stroller and had a hand-made sign saying 'therapy dog' even though we all were fairly certain it wasn't, since it just sat in the stroller the whole time... it did bark once, surprising the circulation staff LOL


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Can I ask what is ESA is and what it entails? I had a lady come to one of my computer classes (I work in a public library) with a toy poodle in a stroller and had a hand-made sign saying 'therapy dog' even though we all were fairly certain it wasn't, since it just sat in the stroller the whole time... it did bark once, surprising the circulation staff LOL


ESA = Emotional support animal

She may have hand written the sign to help prevent everyone yelling "no dogs allowed" every time she went somewhere if it is a legitimate need to have the dog with her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I flew American Airlines to Nationals in Dallas 2 years ago and brought a Service Dog with me and had no problem. I did, however, let the airline know that I had a Service Dog when I booked my reservation.

My flight was cancelled the day I returned to NM (due to weather), and they did call me to reconfirm that I had a service dog accompanying me on the rescheduled flight.

This is the only time I've flown American, but I've flown SW, USAir and Delta without any problems.

I do always bring a copy of the ADA regarding Service Dogs just in case we have someone on the plane that tries to interfer (I did have one SW Stewardess that was rude) but, having a copy of the Act with me helped.

And, of course, I always have the Service Dog Tags on the fluff's harness. 

Now *Theraphy Dogs* and even Emotional Support Animals do require different paperwork.

A Theraphy Dog is not afforded the same priviledges as a Service Dog and cannot be out during the flight and has to pay the pet fee. 

For An *Emotional Support Dog*, the owner must have a written letter from a Pyschiatrist that outlines specific things and contains specific language. If that is in place, then the dog flies free and also is allowed to be out in the cabin during the flight.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> The airline eventually realized the animal lover was clear to bring her service dog on the plane, but she was still not happy. She tweeted later, "American Airlines: Dallas flight attnt supervisor Ms. Kidwell. Abuse not okay. #tripfromhell."


Apparently she had the paperwork.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

ESA is an Emotional Support Animal. They are PETS that are given special privileges in special circumstances to help someone who has anxiety or depression - usually a mental health issue. Not one debilitating enough to disable them, but enough where their dog does provide support for them and helps them calm down.

Some places you may see ESAs: airplanes, doctor's offices, apartments that would normally be pet free have to allow ESA's.

ESAs are not service animals. They do not perform any tasks for their person. They do not alert their person for a medical or mental health condition.

ESAs don't have the same public access rights. However, with flying - they DO fly for free as an assist animal. They have to be well behaved and not bother anyone else, and of course need to be house trained. They ride on their owner's lap or seated in front of them (though I've never seen a large ESA on a flight).

ESAs aren't therapy dogs. They aren't requierd to have any special training or certification. They can be regular pets.

However, to have an ESA, you need a letter like Lynn stated, from a licensed Psychotherapist. It does not state your psychological diagnosis, but it does state they are seeing you for a condition and that an ESA is needed.

ESAs do not have to wear anything like a vest or bandana, but they should. They should wear something that clearly labels them as an Emotional Support Animal.

Service animals are a whole different ball game.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the exact verbal on the American Airlines website. There is NO REQUIRED PAPERWORK!!!

American Airlines and American Eagle accept service animals used by persons with disabilities at no charge. An animal may accompany a customer with a disability in the aircraft cabin, provided the animal can be accommodated without obstructing an aisle or other area used for emergency evacuations.

If a service animal is disruptive or too large to fit under the seat or at the passenger's feet without encroaching on another passenger's space or protruding into the aisle, it will need to travel in a kennel (provided by the passenger) in the cargo hold. The kennel must meet IATA kennel and size requirements for the animal. Temperature restrictions apply to ensure the safety of the animal.

There is no charge for service animals used by customers with disabilities. *A harness, tag or vest indicating status as a service animal will be helpful in distinguishing them to airport personnel. However, credible verbal assurance that the animal is providing a service to assist with a disability will suffice should an inquiry be made*.

View a list of animal relief areas at select airports. If your airport is not listed, please ask for directions or assistance at our ticket counter.
For information regarding working dogs, please see our Traveling With Pets page page.

Quarantine restrictions may apply. Your reservations agent or travel agent will be happy to check destination regulations for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I flew American Airlines to Nationals in Dallas 2 years ago and brought a Service Dog with me and had no problem. I did, however, let the airline know that I had a Service Dog when I booked my reservation.
> 
> My flight was cancelled the day I returned to NM (due to weather), and they did call me to reconfirm that I had a service dog accompanying me on the rescheduled flight.
> 
> ...


I didn't know Secret was a service dog! Had she already been through the intensive training and been certified before you adopted her? 

What a well kept Secret! LOL!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My grandson has a seizure service dog. Promise goes everywhere with him. My grandson had brain surgery and hospital tried to ban Promise from hospital....which was against the law. One phone call to 4Paws....and to local tv station....and within less than hour...Promise was admitted back into Trey's room. Promise could dectect a seizure before doctors and nurses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

preisa said:


> My grandson has a seizure service dog. Promise goes everywhere with him. My grandson had brain surgery and hospital tried to ban Promise from hospital....which was against the law. One phone call to 4Paws....and to local tv station....and within less than hour...Promise was admitted back into Trey's room. Promise could dectect a seizure before doctors and nurses.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These dogs are so amazing. Such a blessing to the family and the child/person involved. :wub::wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes they certainly are....promise is a large white Goldendoodle. He cost $10,000.00 but is priceless to my grandson and his well being. The small town they live in helped my family raise the money for Promise. It was an amazing outpouring of love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

